# Requirements for owning a Tesla...



## ummgood (Feb 13, 2017)

So I have seen many threads on random things to consider when owning an electric car. I was just reading the facebook page for the Model 3 and something came to my mind. It would be good to make sure I have rental coverage on my insurance. I saw a post about someone in a Model X who has been without their car and had to borrow a late 90's Ford to get by while they wait for their car. My wife and I would be in the same boat. We have 2 cars and she doesn't work so I don't have rental coverage. If I get in a wreck we just deal for a week or so with 1 car while the other one gets fixed. If that week turns into months then that brings up a new requirement to add rental coverage.

So far I have a new charger being installed in my house. My question is are there any other things that are things to think about when buying a Tesla that are not the normal things? Are there things people have made or purchased that you wouldn't normally do with an ICE car? I am new to the electric car circle so maybe this could not only help out me but also others.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

ummgood said:


> If I get in a wreck we just deal for a week or so with 1 car while the other one gets fixed. If that week turns into months then that brings up a new requirement to add rental coverage.


Or, just pay for the rental and forgo the insurance coverage for a rental. That's my plan.

My wife doesn't work either. I figure we could probably get by with a single car for a week or two if necessary. We have enough friends who could probably give her rides if she needs to go somewhere during that time. But if it becomes too much, I'll just pay for a rental.


----------



## ummgood (Feb 13, 2017)

garsh said:


> Or, just pay for the rental and forgo the insurance coverage for a rental. That's my plan.
> 
> My wife doesn't work either. I figure we could probably get by with a single car for a week or two if necessary. We have enough friends who could probably give her rides if she needs to go somewhere during that time. But if it becomes too much, I'll just pay for a rental.


I agree sometimes I do that. But if I end up with a 6 month repair on my Tesla the cost of the rental could be prohibitive. I probably will get rental coverage on the insurance at least until I know that Tesla repair length is more like a traditional car.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

ummgood said:


> I agree sometimes I do that. But if I end up with a 6 month repair on my Tesla the cost of the rental could be prohibitive. I probably will get rental coverage on the insurance at least until I know that Tesla repair length is more like a traditional car.


even insurance rental coverage has time limits (at least mine). and a prolonged repair would still be an issue. so if you do go that route, make sure you ask what the time per rental can be or if there is a max allowed. IIRC, mine is 2 or 3 weeks

and on the lengthy repairs... there was one last year that made headlines that the shop claimed they were waiting on Tesla for parts. Tesla proved the shop hadn't submitted an order either of the times they said they were in contact with Tesla. So at least in that case, the body shop was screwing around and blaming the delay on Tesla not getting them parts.
Model3Guy on instagram recently slid his front bumper into some rocks on ice. His repair was completed in less than 2 weeks (while the factory is still attempting to get up to speed with production, let alone spare parts).


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

ummgood said:


> I agree sometimes I do that. But if I end up with a 6 month repair on my Tesla the cost of the rental could be prohibitive. I probably will get rental coverage on the insurance at least until I know that Tesla repair length is more like a traditional car.


If I were looking at a 6-month repair, I think I would just buy a used car for the duration, then sell it later.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Physical therapy for your face since the “Tesla grin” will be stuck.


----------



## ummgood (Feb 13, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Physical therapy for your face since the "Tesla grin" will be stuck.


I already smile most of the time so maybe this won't have much effect on me. My wife might hit me in the chest when I drive more often. I have forgotten what that feels like since I owned my Mustang GT. She used to get so irritated at me peeling out all the time. I have matured some I hope.


----------

